# Blue jean type insulation.



## cisco1011 (Jun 21, 2012)

Where in Kentucky , can I find, blue jean/ green type insulation? We want to redo some rooms and want to use this insulation. We are located near Somerset, Ky. Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is overpriced to say the least.

You would be better suited to use traditional materials (i.e. high density fiberglass, cellulose batts, roxul, etc) and put that money towards other insulation/air sealing in the home.

Sorry that I can't shed much light on where to get it.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Just wondering, what difference does the color of the insulation make? You should be looking at the R value and maybe get some consideration to air infiltration and waterproofing depending on where you were installing it. The color is determined by the manufacturer in most cases. Since its hidden it's not a concern. I'm not sure if you're talking about the sheets of foam insulation or something else. If it's the sheets it needs to be covered with sheetrock in order to meet the codes because it's flammable.


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

It's not called blue jean insulation because of the color, it's because of the material.

I don't know a ton about insulation but this one peaked my interest so what I do know is that it is made of recycled materials. Hence the "green" option.

Can I ask, why are you wanting to use this particular insulation? Is it because it's eco-friendly (supposedly)? If so, unless you are in or near a larger town you may not be able to find it in a store. You can buy it online however.
If there is another reason though you may consider looking around at other options. I get the appeal of green products but the cost is just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

It is actually made from recycled denim in this case.

As far as I am concerned, it is "greener" to use a better performing product that is much cheaper so that you can improve the efficiency of other sections of your home.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> It is actually made from recycled denim in this case.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, it is "greener" to use a better performing product that is much cheaper so that you can improve the efficiency of other sections of your home.


As a quintessential tree hugger even I must agree with this. I have used recycled denim a few times because the client wanted it. If treated with a fire retardant there is certainly nothing wrong with it, it has great R-value, compacts nicely, and is a recycled product. It is costly though and as suggested, if using it rather than conventional material eats the budget and keeps you from properly greening up other aspects of your home it hardly works out to be that e friendly?

As for where to find it, I would do a Google or DuckDuckGoog search with your location. Someone near should pop up. As I remember it does not require equipment different from that used to blow other materials. You might be able to buy the material and have a contractor put it in place for you.

By the way, I like adding a bit of boron to open walls. It is harmless to pets and people but can really help with insects.


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

cisco1011 said:


> Where in Kentucky , can I find, blue jean/ green type insulation? We want to redo some rooms and want to use this insulation. We are located near Somerset, Ky. Thank you.


You can order it on-line from Home Depot (free delivery for $45+ order)

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...ENT_ID&langId=-1&storeId=10051&searchNav=true

Another advantage is it is safe to install without gloves and Tyvek suit.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I've used it as part of soundproofing. I got it on sale and it was comparable to other types of material I priced. the boron is an added bonus for the insect repellency IMO.

I got the stuff I used from Menards. I liked not having to worry about the itch from fiberglass, but it does seem a little friable so I'd wear safety glasses.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

bbo said:


> I liked not having to worry about the itch from fiberglass, but it does seem a little friable so I'd wear safety glasses.


Trick I learned working with fiberglass materials years ago is to cover yourself to the point of looking like the Pillsbury dough boy with baby powder. It seems to block the pores and repel the fiberglass to a point. Obviously a tyvek suit and gloves is prudent too.


----------



## cisco1011 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank y'all for the replys.:thumbsup:


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Boron? I believe you mean "borates", which are (if I recall correctly) boron-containing compounds. Picky, picky, I know....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jklingel said:


> Boron? I believe you mean "borates", which are (if I recall correctly) boron-containing compounds. Picky, picky, I know....


I suppose they would be borates but this is the stuff I used. It just says it is boron-based. I suspect there is cheaper stuff out there.

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandrestorationproducts/woodrestorationmaintenance/timbor.html

In my prior post I mentioned that these compounds are not harmful to pets and people. However, I should have gone on to point out they can render soil sterile for a long time so if you use them outside, be mindful of run-off.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

didn't know if sterilized the ground. good to know. that may be a product that is safer than some others to use to kill your yard and start over. ???


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jklingel said:


> that may be a product that is safer than some others to use to kill your yard and start over. ???


NOPE! DEFINITELY NOT! It might kill your yard but render the soil sterile so you cannot start over. Boron is one thing that works as an effective herbicide against "Creeping Charlie" but its overuse and misuse have caused many states to ban it for agricultural and landscape use. 

If you need to kill your yard and start over here are the approaches I have used.

1. Hit everything with Round-up, then when all is dead rototill the soil or get somebody with a tractor. 

2. Use something like Vapam (think that is what it was called). I specified it in California when starting over with landscapes. It will kill seeds, bug eggs and fungus and then breakdown and disappear after a short period of time. Typing from memory now which is no longer photographic? I believe it required an applicators license and you had to lay down tarps on top of it.

3. Calcium or something Cyanamide. One applied it and part of it converted to cyanide gas in the soil. It killed everything but left behind nice nutrients and calcium. I don't remember if it required an applicators license or if it had to be tarped. 

When the chemicals have done their work, till the soil and add nutrients and amendments indicated by a good soil test. 

The only problem with a complete sterilization approach is that you can also kill off necessary, common and helpful soil bacteria and enzymes that work to break down organic material. 

It is best to bring in a landscape contractor to do these kinds of cleansing projects.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

agreed. if you are going to go the route of "kill and restart" it would be wise to get someone who knows their stink. playing w/ chemicals and being ignorant of them is not good practice.


----------



## Craig Baum (Jul 31, 2012)

cisco1011 said:


> Where in Kentucky , can I find, blue jean/ green type insulation? We want to redo some rooms and want to use this insulation. We are located near Somerset, Ky. Thank you.


You can go to applegateinsulation.com we manufacture the material and have a plant in Kentucky.


----------

